# Merging imported photos with HDR in Lightroom mobile



## chrishowe (Oct 29, 2021)

Following an extensive web search, it seems to me that it is not yet possible to import three bracketed photos onto my iPad and then merge them on the iPad into HDR? Is this correct? I know I can do this on my desktop version of the mobile app.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 29, 2021)

Yes, that is correct. Photomerge is not (yet) available in LrMobile.


----------

